# Wotofo wicking



## Rafique (16/3/18)

Morning,

Need some help, I have never had any success with wotofo tanks except the conqueror. I have the same issue with all of them I get leaking after filling. I recently got the bravo which I think has 3mm wicking ports and even though I can stuff the channels full of cotton I get flooding on refill. No dry hits but terrible flooding.

I'm using 3 mm superfine wire 6 wraps spaced.

I like the tank, flavour and airflow. Does anyone have the same problem


----------



## Paul33 (16/3/18)

I haven’t used the bravo before but it looks like a dual deck version of the SMM. 

if so the cotton should just rest on top of the juice hole and leaking shouldn’t be an issue. 

But that’s my 2c

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## delon (7/8/18)

The wotofo is a finnicky tank.wicking has to be spot on or dry hits and leaking occurs.hete are some examples of the perfect wicking for them..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon (7/8/18)

Rene


delon said:


> The wotofo is a finnicky tank.wicking has to be spot on or dry hits and leaking occurs.hete are some examples of the perfect wicking for them..


Remember less is more and be sure to thin out your wick ends.don't block the wicking ports with cotton..stick your tweezer in there to leave some space.


----------



## delon (7/8/18)

delon said:


> Rene
> 
> Remember less is more and be sure to thin out your wick ends.don't block the wicking ports with cotton..stick your tweezer in there to leave some space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

